# Beauty and the Beast



## Vincent (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi All,
I have just found this site and would like to say g'day to you all from sunny Perth in Western Australia. I am searching for any relavent material on producing the Beauty and the Beast stage musical hopefully in the forseeable future. I am aware that the set/props/costumes are quite spectacular as are I believe some special effects. As this is an initial contact to gain material for the production of the show. albeit a "non professional production", I would still be interested in any input that would be of value to allow "our" production to be of high quality as it will be performed at a professionl venue.
Theatrically yours
Robert
PS It is now 1.40 pm Saturday arvo.


----------



## Chris15 (Sep 16, 2006)

G'Day from Sydney.

If I recall correctly, there have been posts on Beauty & the Beast in the past, do a search and see what you come up with. You might get a better response if you can break your request down into more specific questions.

Welcome to Controlbooth.


----------



## CHScrew (Sep 25, 2006)

Welcome to control booth.


----------



## Enjoi (Oct 22, 2006)

cool welcome to the booth


----------

